# Jif Peanutbutter okay or not okay ?



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is okay that I give my dogs Jif Peanutbutter ? I've been doing it with bella only when she takes her medicine. That's because they vet told me to but she didn't tell me which kind of Peanutbutter. I never took the time to look it up. So does anybody have any knowledge over this concept ?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

If your only using it to give meds shouldnt be a problem. If your worried regarding the sugr there's Simply Jif w/ 6 grams of sugar in two tablespoons compared to i think 9. I use Simply JIF for me and our dogs. You can also use natural PB but I find it a pain to stir up.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> If your only using it to give meds shouldnt be a problem. If your worried regarding the sugr there's Simply Jif w/ 6 grams of sugar in two tablespoons compared to i think 9. I use Simply JIF for me and our dogs. You can also use natural PB but I find it a pain to stir up.


I use natural pb, but I pour about half the oil off before I stir, then keep in the fridge.

Look at the ingredients of the Jif--even the "simply" stuff. It's got more than just peanuts. For humans and canines I prefer the good stuff.

Susan


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

i usually but natural pb for the pup, he doesnt need the extra sugar with other brands of pb


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

Here in North Carolina there is a brand called Crazy Richard's and the only ingredient is peanuts, we like to use that one and I'm sure it's sold elsewhere, we can find it in almost any grocery store. That might put your mind at ease using that one.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

im not sure where you are located ilovebella, but when i go to a supermarket i just go to the wholefoods/natural aisle and thats where i find the pb, it might be in the reg aisle too! good luck!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I use Jif. Have for years, with multiple dogs. Never had a problem.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I was just wondering im thinking about continuing using the Peanutbutter it's like a drug to her but if I do I'll defitenly look into all natural Peanutbutter


----------

